# Help me brainstorm business name with the word "Serpentine"? (non snake related)



## Tigerlily (Jan 31, 2015)

So I'm working on setting up a small business selling hand made bath & body products. I would really love to incorporate the word SERPENTINE just because I find it beautiful (and I love snakes, duh)... but I know that not everyone finds snakes appealing so I feel like I need to add a more "mainstream socially acceptable" word that brings warm fuzzy healing refreshing thoughts to mind. I adore Serpentine Moon but there's already a company in Australia registered under that name... I love anything celestial, related to nature, healing, aquatic etc. 

The catch is that since "Serpentine" is already a long word, the other word has to be short... preferably one syllable.

I'll consider "Serpent" as well... even though I prefer Serpentine...


Anyone got ideas to throw at me? If I end up using it I'll give you a free tub of delicious smelling body scrub 

TIA!


----------



## arevenant (Jan 31, 2015)

Warm Wet Fuzzy Serpent Rocket

Covers all your bases.


----------



## Leasdraco (Jan 31, 2015)

Serpenticing scrubs?


----------



## Umbral (Jan 31, 2015)

Serpent my time thinking of names !


----------



## Vixen (Jan 31, 2015)

Serpentine Soul / Serpentine Naturals / Jade Serpentine / Serpentine Grove

or something in relation to Moon since that was already taken :

Crescent Serpentine / Serpentine Eclipse / Lunar Serpentine


----------



## Eriquar (Feb 1, 2015)

serendipity serpentine


----------



## BeAnZi (Feb 1, 2015)

Serpentine scale


----------



## Newhere (Feb 1, 2015)

The smooth serpentress or serpentine silks or serpentesque botanicals if you want to be a little bit French


----------



## cagey (Feb 1, 2015)

Remember to do your market research to ensure your initial choice does not steer customers away from your products.


----------



## Crystal (Feb 1, 2015)

Spa Serpentine


----------



## Tigerlily (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you so much for all the suggestions guys!

Loved the pretty names and corny jokes both lol. Particularly like Jade Serpentine, Lunar Serpentine and Serendipity Serpentine... but like [MENTION=24657]cagey[/MENTION] suggested I decided snakes probably aren't going to sound very enticing to the general public... So I'm going with a mermaid name. So cheesy I know, but apparently mermaids are cool all of a sudden (where was mermaid coolness when I was a kid obsessed?) and it matches the aquatic theme so yeah. Thanks so much for your input! When I finish my graphic design course I plan on trying my hand at freelancing; these are all awesome names I would use for my illustration. Cheers guys 

- - - Updated - - -
[MENTION=6464]Crystal[/MENTION] Spa Serpentine was a really great one too btw!


----------



## cagey (Feb 5, 2015)

Work "Frozen" into the name to capture the kid's market


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 14, 2015)

I would add that a good slogan is probably just as important as the name. Some well known ones that come to mind are: ?Just do it?, ?Let your fingers do the walking? and ?Finger Lickin? good?. 

For example, using your original choice of word and a name suggested already, you could have something like: ?Serpentine Silk... sinuously sensual body lotions?.

Blue


----------

